# ENT certification



## Dancing Coder (Oct 19, 2008)

I am interested in being certified in ENT coding,Is anyone certified? Who did you use to get the certification? Does anyone know what AAPC uses to decide what specialties they offer for certification?


----------



## sbenden719 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was looking for this my self....they used to have a couse for it and now they dont....they told me not enough people were interested....if you find anything, pleae let me know...we here at work are looking too!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 21, 2008)

I am on the steering commitee for the 2009 ENT exam that the AAPC is going to be offering. 

So to answer everyone's question. Yes the Academy in 2009 will be offering the ENT speciality exam 

please see the attached Link

https://www.aapc.com/news/index.php/2008/10/2009-specialty-credentials


----------



## sbenden719 (Oct 27, 2008)

I need this as well...so how do i get the book to study?  and is the exam on January 20 or is that when its offered to study??  thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 30, 2008)

If you call 800-626-2633 and choose the examination department, they could give you more information on when the study guide will be available for purchase.


----------

